
Is Open Source Open to Women - PretzelFisch
http://www.toptal.com/open-source/is-open-source-open-to-women
======
vezzy-fnord
_Is GitHub activity a reasonable indicator of programming expertise in the
first place?_

No.

I'm not sure what this is even supposed to entail. It's scraping a bunch of
profiles and running first names (assuming those are even shared or not gender
neutral/ambiguous) against a public ML service and proceeding to draw long-
winded hypotheticals that go nowhere.

